# [Help] wanting a Gaming PC



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I wanted to buy a gaming pc for myself since I got a job and I have money to afford one 

I've seen a pc on a website premade gaming pc but it's quite the price and I thought if I got a build and bought the parts separately I would get it cheaper because of Christmas deals. 

Here's the PC specs 


* CPU --- Intel Latest processor Haswell Core i7 4790 3.6Ghz/4.0Ghz turbo core x 4 Quad Core LGA 1150 8MB Cache Super Processor. 


* Motherboard --- Asus / Gigabyte New B85 Chipset, LGA1150, USB 3.0 & SATA3 6Gb/s Support 

* Memory --- Kingston/Crucial 16GB Dual channel DDR3-1600 High Performance 

* Hard Drive --- WD 2000GB SATA3 Hard Drive 
* DVD Writer --- SATA 22x Speed Optical DVD Writer 
* PC Case --- Raidmax Horus Mid Tower with 1 x front 120mm Blue LED fan + 1 x 120mm rear fan (Side fan is Optional) with Cooler Master 550W MEPS Standard ready 

* Video Card --- Sapphire /Gigabyte R7 260X 2G GDDR5 PCI-E Video Card , Dual DVI + HDMI DP Ports 
* OS --- Microsoft Windows 8 64 bit with disc and coa 

8 Channel High-Definition Audio, Gigabit LAN broadband ready. 





I wanted something better than this for the similar price (1,419NZD)

would you guys be able to help me out? here's the link to the pc Computers | Trade Me


My min is $500 and max i'd spend is about 1k I can spend 1.4 to 5 ish if needed. 


My desire was to be able to play all current games on high/very high no problem and to also be able to play newer games that come out in the future on high at least with 60fps. I want this pc to last 1-2 years maybe even more... My friends pc was purchased 4 years ago and can still play games on very high with more than 100fps and he purchased it for 1.2kNZD.

If you guys could try to keep the currency in NZD I would be grateful. Also if it was an Australian shop or something that doesn't cost to ship over to New Zealand. I know this might take some of your time if you would like to hepl just help, else just leave. 


Regards,
chop stix

EDIT: I want it to be super silent so I can sleep and keep it on aswell


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

That's quite the requirements you have set there.

How much background do you have in PC building? Will you be overclocking?

Does it have to stay at a stable 60 FPS across all games?

How loud do you think is reasonable?

You're build listed above is half okay, half not. The included low quality PSU is something you do not want to be using. The i7 will not be worth the full cost if you leave it at stock settings.

Best place to begin is with out build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi chop_stix,

Your computer specs looks decent but I agree, the PSU is more towards the lower end. When it comes to PSUs, stick to good brands such as Seasonic, XFX, and Antec-HCG power supplies. I've used Antec power supplies before and they're performance are great.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> That's quite the requirements you have set there.
> 
> ...




I am sorry if it's sooo much to ask. I wanted the games to run smoothly on ultra/high I do not mind if the fps drops to 40 or 50 as long as the game doesn't shatter or lagg (visible lagg). I just want this pc to last me a couple of years. The pc sound doesn't mind me as mines already noisey. I just don't want to hear the processor doing its thing when im sleeping. E.g my current pc makes this loading noise when the cpu and gpu is in use and it's really annoying, it also makes this high frequency noise that destroys my ear when I lay down on my bed.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

I just had a look at that link you sent me, do you think I should wait for jan 2015 when its updated or will that not matter too much??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I won't be altering them too much. New CPUs and DDR4 memory is still taking its time to be released. The current builds are still fine.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I won't be altering them too much. New CPUs and DDR4 memory is still taking its time to be released. The current builds are still fine.


Thanks! I'm going to check them out! hopefully they add up to around $1000 in my country 

Would you recommenced intel or amd builds to be the best?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either should do really. Whatever one you like best :smile:


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Either should do really. Whatever one you like best :smile:



OK sorry for asking too many questions....


Can I replace this with any type of SSD? I want an SSD not HDD just to get the extra seconds of writing speed lol. 
Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com 


and also for your $1000 build, your case is Corsair Vengeance Series C70


is it replaceable with this? or can I just buy any mid tower case and it will be compatible? Phantom 410 - NZXT


I just want a case with LED's to make it look cool!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ask as many questions that arise, we don't mind.

You can replace the HDD with an SSD if you would like. However, I would recommend a 240GB or higher SSD to ensure that you have enough space.

The case should do just fine. Appears to have enough GPU space as well.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ask as many questions that arise, we don't mind.
> 
> You can replace the HDD with an SSD if you would like. However, I would recommend a 240GB or higher SSD to ensure that you have enough space.
> 
> The case should do just fine. Appears to have enough GPU space as well.


Hey, I just have 1 last question. After doing some tweaks with the build etc. I don't know which mobo is best with this build, Here are links below of my newly tweaked build and 4 mobos, I can't choose the right one!


Processor
intel Core i5-4690K Haswell "Devils Canyon" 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I54690K


http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=375/ID=23383/SID=903259936/productdetails.html(319)

Power supply:

Corsair 650W RM-650 ATX Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Full Modular, 5 Year Warranty- MEPS Ready

PB Tech - PSUCOR3650 : Corsair 650W RM-650 ATX Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Full Modular, 5 Year Warranty- MEPS Ready)

RAM:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Sandy Bridge Optimized F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=254/ID=15333/SID=125203568/productdetails.html

HDD:
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA3 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive OEM (2 Years RTB Warranty)

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=/ID=15034/SID=324860507/productdetails.html


SSD:
http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=/ID=21438/SID=498079948/productdetails.html



GPU: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4GB GDDR5 Dual Link DVI-I HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card
MOBOS

PB Tech - MBDGBM2925 : Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7 for Intel Socket 1150,Intel Z97 Chipset, ATX Form,4 X DDR3 DIMM,VGA/DVI/HDMI,1 X M.2 SSD Slot,SATA Express connector,Killer E2200 LAN, 8 XSATA3, USB3,RAID,Support Nvidia SLI/AMD CrossFire




PB Tech - MBDGBM2925A : Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H Socket 1150,Intel Z97 Chipset, ATX Form,4 X DDR3 DIMM,VGA/DVI/HDMI,1 X M.2 SSD Slot,SATA Express connector, 8 XSATA3,1 X Killer Lan, 1 X Gigabit Lan , USB3,RAID,Support Nvidia SLI/AMD CorssFireX



PB Tech - MBDGBM2926 : Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Socket 1150,Intel Z97 Chipset, ATX Form,4 X DDR3 DIMM,VGA/DVI/HDMI,1 X M.2 SSD Slot,SATA Express connector, 8 XSATA3,1 X Killer Lan E2200,1 X Gigabit Lan, USB3,RAID,Support Nvidia SLI/AMD Cor
or

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=912/ID=23114/SID=20363631/productdetails.html



which one is better?
__________________


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Boards are virtually identical.

Gaming 7 has separate PS/2 mouse and keyboard ports, wheareas the other two have a single combo port. Also uses a different LAN chipset. 

UD5H BK has the chipset and VRM heat spreaders powder coated black in color. According to the Gigabyte literature, it has undergone more rigorous testing than the non-BK version.

UD5H and UD5H BK have dual gigabit ethernet ports.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I you're looking for a direct route, then I'd go with the Gaming 7. It offers that gamers look and does well with overclocking if you ever happen to do so.

Also make sure you swap that Corsair PSU for a XFX or Seasonic branded unit. Corsair has gone down hill when it comes to PSUs.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I you're looking for a direct route, then I'd go with the Gaming 7. It offers that gamers look and does well with overclocking if you ever happen to do so.
> 
> Also make sure you swap that Corsair PSU for a XFX or Seasonic branded unit. Corsair has gone down hill when it comes to PSUs.


Alright. time to buy the parts, changing the psu to a xfx. What happens if its too expensive are there any other brands?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your going to get the devils canyon cpu I suggest you buy an aftermarket cooler, so buy the oem version that doesn't come with the intel cooler. I suggest this as some of the devils canyons cpus run very hot, some of them are ok.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> if your going to get the devils canyon cpu I suggest you buy an aftermarket cooler, so buy the oem version that doesn't come with the intel cooler. I suggest this as some of the devils canyons cpus run very hot, some of them are ok.


Running with a NH-D15, mine runs at 20C - 30C.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah the stock intel cooler is crap. I would second the cooler you have as I have the nh-d14 and its great.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Running with a NH-D15, mine runs at 20C - 30C.


What about water cooling? Is watercooling as good as the nh-d14? 

Here is the water cooler I would buy if required. http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=216/ID=19732/SID=746354727/productdetails.html

Else I could pay an extra $60 for the nh-d14

would it even fit in my case the h440? It looks massive!

Is this PSU ok? It's in my price range... semi - modular. 

PB Tech - PSUCLM5750 : COOLER MASTER V-series 750S GOLD 750W 80 Plus Gold ATX PSU Active PFC modular PSU - MEPS Standard ready (3 years warranty)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Liquid cooling is a viable option, and the H60 will meet or exceed the performance of all but the highest end air coolers. Also take a look at the H80.

CM V-Series suppply is a decent choice.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

gcavan said:


> Liquid cooling is a viable option, and the H60 will meet or exceed the performance of all but the highest end air coolers. Also take a look at the H80.
> 
> CM V-Series suppply is a decent choice.


Holy moly that's pretty pricey in my country for the h80 I might stick with the h60.... $60 cheaper!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

chop stix said:


> What about water cooling? Is watercooling as good as the nh-d14?
> 
> Here is the water cooler I would buy if required. http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=216/ID=19732/SID=746354727/productdetails.html
> 
> ...


I'm against water cooling as I find it to one, take up more room, two, louder due to the pump and fan noise. Plus there is always the chance of a leak.

I was speaking about a NH-D15 not a NH-D14 which is the older model. The NH-D15 should fit just fine in any standard ATX case without a fan on the side window.

I have a H440 and NH-D15 and it fits inside perfectly! Highly recommended and very quiet!

Although the new Cooler Master V series are Seasonic made PSUs, I rather see you go with a branded XFX or Seasonic PSU.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'm against water cooling as I find it to one, take up more room, two, louder due to the pump and fan noise. Plus there is always the chance of a leak.
> 
> I was speaking about a NH-D15 not a NH-D14 which is the older model. The NH-D15 should fit just fine in any standard ATX case without a fan on the side window.
> 
> ...


NH-D15 it is then. I didn't know there were chances of leaks with water cooling... Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's pretty rare on all-in-one systems, I'm sure somebody else will post arguing against my comment, but it is always a risk that can happen. Whereas air, nothing can happen.

The H440 and NH-D15 fit perfect inside the case and like I said, I barely hear the thing and it sits right next to me! Even while under load from games and other programs.

It may seem big and some of the space of the motherboard will be blocked, but it certainly looks nice IMO and gives off a great appearance for the person to see.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's pretty rare on all-in-one systems, I'm sure somebody else will post arguing against my comment, but it is always a risk that can happen. Whereas air, nothing can happen.
> 
> The H440 and NH-D15 fit perfect inside the case and like I said, I barely hear the thing and it sits right next to me! Even while under load from games and other programs.
> 
> It may seem big and some of the space of the motherboard will be blocked, but it certainly looks nice IMO and gives off a great appearance for the person to see.


because i'm buying my gpu later on cause I dont have enough, Im waiting for the new gpu's to come out so it drops in price. I will be using Intergrated graphics at the moment for my new pc. It fits perfectly with the gpu in there aswell? Just need to make sure, don't wanna waste my money.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I didn't know there were chances of leaks with water cooling


I guess there is always a chance. I've been doing this (building/selling/repairing PCs) for just about 20 years and I've only ever seen one leaker. That was a custom loop which had been hakked together and never given a proper leak test. I've never heard of an all-in-one springing a leak though a search on youtube does throw out a couple of hits.

However, I have seen the results of a huge block of metal (heatsink) breaking free from the motherboard and dropping into vital areas. Granted, I expect those may also be attributed to improper installation.

Noise: There is a pump and at least one fan on every WC system. Some of the early Asetek pumps (used in many of the AIO coolers) produced a subtle whistle, but that was actually attributed to the design of the waterblock and has been corrected. Personally, I could never hear it over the ringing in my ears (caused by either too many heavy metal concerts as a youth or maybe the errant hockey puck a few years back) 

The fans are the same as those used on air coolers, many of which also mount two fans (including the Noctua). At low RPMs most are dead silent; at high speeds, some can rattle the fillings in your teeth. That, however is a condition of the fan itself, not the type of cooler.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

gcavan said:


> I guess there is always a chance. I've been doing this (building/selling/repairing PCs) for just about 20 years and I've only ever seen one leaker. That was a custom loop which had been hakked together and never given a proper leak test. I've never heard of an all-in-one springing a leak though a search on youtube does throw out a couple of hits.
> 
> However, I have seen the results of a huge block of metal (heatsink) breaking free from the motherboard and dropping into vital areas. Granted, I expect those may also be attributed to improper installation.
> 
> ...


20 years! that's a long time lol


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Sure doesn't seem very long.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

@masterchiefxx17 are there any alternatives to the noctua d15? that are better or similar? 

In my country they're out of stock in my shop. The other shops sell it extra $100 more which is a no thank you! 

I will either have to use stock until jan 5 or I could buy alternatives.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Cost is a major issue with most of the Noctua coolers. They are certainly good units but they are often the most expensive in the class. 

For a relatively inexpensive cooler which is also compatible with most systems, take a look at the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO or an Arctic Freezer7. Both will deliver performance similar to the H60 linked in post#18


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could go for a low profile Noctua cooler:

Noctua NH-C14 140mm x 2 SSO CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

Or the Cooler Master 212 Evo is a great secondary option.


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Built the gaming pc  The modular power supply was realling annoying for me! Everytime I move the pc the cables came out! Took me like 6 hours to build the pc (first time I've ever built one). Took a while but I got there in the end! 

PC: RUNNING at BLAZING fast speeds. I decided to go with the GTX 970 cause I wanted a gpu and it was on sale ( boxing day). It runs very good and right now i'm playing prototype 2 on max settings so smooth! 7.1 surround headphones with this audio jack from mobo, it's just amazing! feels just like im in the theaters.

EDIT: 

Forgot to mention. The case and pc itself is so silent. I love that silent fan sound, feels like i'm in the computer lab at school, helps me sleep faster! haha

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> The modular power supply was realling annoying for me! Everytime I move the pc the cables came out!


They have clips on the cables, so they shouldn't be coming out. Make sure you pushed them in all the way.



> Took me like 6 hours to build the pc (first time I've ever built one). Took a while but I got there in the end!


That's okay! Better to take your time rather then rush it. These things need time.


Glad to hear about the system and enjoy!!


----------



## chop stix (Dec 5, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They have clips on the cables, so they shouldn't be coming out. Make sure you pushed them in all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they have clips. the cpu one was the only one coming out it was annoying! and I'm enjoying it. Man I get 400fps on League of legends. And any game I run on high is just stupendous! lagg free and really good quality.


----------

